# The Netted Dragon Thread



## Nero Egernia (Feb 26, 2016)

I thought it would be worth continuing an old thread (by the same title) for the Netted Dragon enthusiasts out there. It's a shame it was closed as it was nice seeing the Netted Dragon variations. If I'm in the wrong, moderators please edit accordingly. 

As per the thread's title, this thread is dedicated to Netted Dragons - both Western and Central. So here's some photos to start it off. Enjoy! 






















I thought the last one was a funny pose. 

EDIT: The lizards in these photos are Western Netted Dragons (_Ctenophorus reticulatus_).


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 26, 2016)

Very nice photos. Netted's are on the wish list.
Our leatherback beardie does the same as that last photo; almost like he's saying to my wife, "Check this out!"


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 27, 2016)

It sure is a funny pose.  Perhaps one day you will have some Netted Dragons, pinefamily. They are a pleasure to keep and they have heaps of personality. 

Just squeezing in one more photo. I'm currently experimenting with dried plants at the moment.


----------



## Herpo (Feb 27, 2016)

You could pull that off as a wild specimen Oshki! The enclosure looks beautiful, so do your animals!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks, Herpo. They were originally wild-caught specimens. 

Here's some photos of my male, he's just about finished shedding.














Surely there are other Netted Dragon keepers out there?


----------



## reptalica (Mar 13, 2016)

Yep sure am. I have a colony of 10 netted's. Will download some pics then post them.

Frustrated at the moment as I am chasing some female netted's. Haven't had much luck in the breeding department with them. 

Just one clutch of six.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 14, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Very nice photos. Netted's are on the wish list.
> Our leatherback beardie does the same as that last photo; almost like he's saying to my wife, "Check this out!"




My little boy (4 month old beardie) Toothless does that heaps, usually means one the following for him :
- I've done a something horrible and stinky in here, please remove it 
- what are you doing ?
- I want you (to give me some attention).

Really like what I've heard of Netteds, would love to have a few as a group on day.

Your's look very friendly .... I like that aspect of them.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 14, 2016)

reptalica said:


> Yep sure am. I have a colony of 10 netted's. Will download some pics then post them.
> 
> Frustrated at the moment as I am chasing some female netted's. Haven't had much luck in the breeding department with them.
> 
> Just one clutch of six.



Can't wait to see them. I haven't had much luck breeding this season either, but I suspected that would be the case as my pair may be too old. Still a pleasure to keep nevertheless. 

Kingofnobbys, they are very inquisitive and active lizards. Not much of a handling lizard, in my experience, but still really interesting to keep.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 25, 2016)

Hope Easter is going well for everyone. I had a bit of a treat today, and I wanted to share it. Enjoy!

[video=youtube;b2scMQuadgU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2scMQuadgU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 26, 2016)

Normal male very freindly. Love this guy picked him up at the vhs this year.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that clip, Oshkii. Loved the look from under the rock at the end.
[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION], he's a handsome little fella, isn't he?


----------



## alichamp (Mar 26, 2016)

Wow, these guys are absolutely stunning!! How big do they grow?


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 26, 2016)

Lol that was amazing [MENTION=41840]Oshkii[/MENTION]! Love it!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 26, 2016)

alichamp said:


> Wow, these guys are absolutely stunning!! How big do they grow?



They are fairly small. My male Western Netted is 7.5cm snout to vent length, the female 7cm snout to vent length. I understand that the Central Netteds are a little bigger, according to the lizard bible they measure 115mm snout to vent length.


----------



## Magixs (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello forum! 

Curious as to how much central netted dragons are these days? Can't see any for sale at the moment. 

What's fair price for hatchies, 1yr olds and male/female adults? 

Thanks for helping.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 14, 2017)

This little fella's stunning for a month old baby. Hopefully I can get some more photos of the others. I'm finding it difficult to photograph them because they're so tiny.


----------

